# postfix cyrus and local mail delivery



## Business_Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have a server with postfix and Cyrus Imap.
All mails sent ends up in the users Imap inbox. Is there a way to deliver mail for some accounts to their respective Maildir/ ?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2011)

You could utilize the Postfix local mail delivery functionality for this. I have postfix/cyrus running on none-FreeBSD servers, and here, the default configuration of Postfix allows users, to put a .forward file into their home directory. I assume that this is the same for Postfix at FreeBSD, at least it would be worth to give it a try.

You would only need to put a file .forward into the home directory of each of the respective users. This file then would have one line:

```
"|cat - >> /home/PUTHEACTUALUSERNAMEHERE/maildigest.txt"
```

Note, you can put any expedient unix command after the pipe |. You even can use many pipes in a row.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## Business_Woman (Sep 3, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------

